# Tổng hợp các loại sơn ngoại thất phổ biến hiện nay



## sonecofive (7/8/21)

Hiện nay sản phẩm sơn ngoại thất không còn quá xa lạ với gia đình Việt. Nhưng hiểu thế nào cho đúng về “sơn ngoại thất là gì?”. Công dụng, cách thi công cũng như kinh nghiệm lựa chọn sơn ngoại thất không phải ai cũng biết. Và để giúp bạn nắm vững những vấn đề này trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm cho tổ ấm của mình thì hãy cùng theo chân chúng tôi khám phá ngay sau đây nhé.

*Sơn ngoại thất là gì?*
Trước khi tìm hiểu về bất kì một sản phẩm nào thì trước tiên bạn cần phải biết nó là gì trước đã nhé. Sơn ngoại thất như chúng ta biết thì đây là sản phẩm được sử dụng cho bề mặt phía bên ngoài của ngôi nhà. Chính vì vậy mà sản phẩm này có khả năng chống chịu cũng như bảo vệ ngôi nhà rất vượt trội.






Sơn ngoại thất là gì?​Hiện nay trên thị trường có các loại sơn ngoại thất như:


Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất
Sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất
Sơn bóng mờ ngoại thất
Sơn mịn ngoại thất
Đây là những sản phẩm sơn ngoài trời hiện đang được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn và sử dụng cho ngôi nhà của mình. Chúng thuộc dòng sản phẩm sơn nước nên an toàn và dễ thi công.

*Công dụng sơn ngoài trời*
Để nói về công dụng của sơn ngoại thất thì trước tiên chúng ta phải nhắc đến khả năng chống thấm hiệu quả của sản phẩm. Với đặc tính được dùng cho bề mặt phía bên ngoài của ngôi nhà nên lớp sơn này chịu tác động trực tiếp từ các yếu tố ngoại cảnh về thời tiết cũng như những va đập. Chính vì sự đặc biệt về vị trí nên sản phẩm này được tích hợp khả năng chống ẩm và chống thấm để bảo vệ ngôi nhà được tốt hơn. Tùy vào sản phẩm cao cấp hay sơn kinh tế mà khả năng chống thấm cũng như chống ẩm sẽ khác nhau.

Khả năng chống nấm mốc cũng là một công dụng chúng ta không thể bỏ qua khi nhắc tới sơn ngoài trời. Nấm mốc sinh ra là do tường bị ẩm tạo điều kiện cho nấm mốc sinh sôi và phát triển. Khi đã được bảo vệ bởi lớp sơn rồi thì tình trạng nấm mốc bề mặt sẽ được giảm đi đáng kể.






Công dụng sơn ngoài trời​Chống kiềm cũng là một trong những đặc điểm của sơn ngoài trời chúng ta không nên bỏ qua. Khi bề mặt bị kiềm hóa sẽ rất dễ xảy ra hiện tượng bong tróc, loang lổ các lớp sơn. Nó gây nên tình trạng mất thẩm mỹ và không tốt cho ngôi nhà của bạn.

Ngoài ra một số loại sản phẩm cao cấp còn được tích hợp khả năng kháng khuẩn và chống tia UV. Từ đó bảo vệ tốt nhất cho sức khỏe của bạn và cả gia đình.

*Hướng dẫn cách thi công sơn ngoại thất*
Bất kì một sản phẩm sơn nào dù là ngoài trời hay trong nhà thì bạn cũng cần thực hiện theo quy trình sơn nhà đạt chuẩn để có thể đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất. Một quy trình sơn nhà đạt chuẩn cần trải qua các giai đoạn sau:

*Bước 1: Làm sạch bề mặt*
Công việc này giúp cho bề mặt được sạch sẽ, loại bỏ các vết bẩn còn bám lại trên tường. Công đoạn này giúp cho các bước thi công sau đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất có thể.

*Bước 2: Bả tường*
Bạn có thể sử dụng bả cho từng bề mặt hoặc có thể sử dụng bột bả chống thấm nội và ngoại thất dùng cho cả nội và ngoại thất. Bạn nên sử dụng 2 lớp bả bề mặt để đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất nhé.

*Bước 3: Sơn lót/ sơn chống thấm*





Hướng dẫn cách thi công sơn ngoại thất​Sơn lót giúp bề mặt được phẳng hơn, kháng kiềm và tăng độ bám dính cho lớp sơn phủ. Ngoài ra nếu bạn muốn tăng khả năng chống thấm thì có thể thay lớp sơn lót bằng sơn chống thấm để đem lại hiệu quả cao nhất có thể. Ở bước này bạn có thể sử dụng từ 1-2 lớp sơn lót/sơn chống thấm nhé.

*Bước 4: Sơn phủ hoàn thiện*
Đây là lúc mà bạn sẽ tô màu cho ngôi nhà của mình. Sử dụng 2 lớp sơn phủ để màu sắc được sắc nét nhất, thể hiện đúng màu sắc mà bạn muốn tô điểm cho ngôi nhà của mình.

*Bước 5: Kiểm tra sau hoàn thiện*
Sau khi thi công thì khâu kiểm tra rất quan trọng. Khâu này giúp bạn kiểm tra lại những khu vực bị lỗi hay bị sứt để có thể sửa chữa kịp thời.

Có thể bạn quan tâm: Một số lưu ý khi thi công sơn ngoại thất​*Bỏ túi một số kinh nghiệm chọn sơn ngoài trời*
Không giống như sơn nội thất, sơn ngoài trời chịu nhiều tác động nên yêu cầu cũng sẽ cao và khắt khe hơn. Để có thể chọn lựa được sơn nước ngoài trời đạt chất lượng bạn cần lưu ý các tiêu chí sau:


Chọn loại sơn có thương hiệu uy tín trên thị trường để đảm bảo chất lượng cũng như an toan cho cả bạn và gia đình trong quá trình sử dụng
Chọn loại sơn có hàm lượng VOC thấp để đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe. Nếu hàm lượng VOC vượt quá ngưỡng cho phép sẽ ảnh hưởng đến hệ hô hấp của người dùng.
Chọn đúng loại sơn theo mục đích sử dụng của bạn, tránh lãng phí không đáng có
Sơn có rất nhiều màu sắc theo từng tone màu sáng hay tối. Vì thế trước khi tiến hành thi công hãy chọn màu sơn thật kỹ để tránh không vừa ý sau thi công.
5 điều cần chuẩn bị trước khi sơn ngoại thất​*Một số loại sơn ngoại thất của ECO TANGO*
Đến với sơn Eco Tango bạn có đa dạng sự lựa chọn phù hợp với mục đích sử dụng cũng như nguồn ngân sách bạn đang có.

*Nhóm sản phẩm cao cấp*
Nếu nguồn kinh tế của bạn thoải mái một chút thì những sản phẩm sơn ngoài trời cao cấp sẽ mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm vô cùng đáng giá. Các sản phẩm có bề mặt sơn bóng, mịn. Ngoài ra chúng được tích hợp khả năng chống thấm và kháng khuẩn vượt trội để có thể bảo vệ ngôi nhà của bạn được tốt nhất.




Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn cao cấp ngoại thất​Với bề mặt sơn bóng cũng như khả năng chống thấm cao; sẽ là những yếu tố khiến cho bụi bẩn cứng cầu khó lòng mà bám dính trên bề mặt tường nhà bạn. Ngoài ra với khả năng chống thấm tốt giúp hạn chế tình trạng nấm mốc bám dính trên tường; ảnh hưởng đến tính thẩm mỹ cũng như tuổi thọ ngôi nhà.




Sơn bóng chống thấm cao cấp ngoại thất TS32​Bề mặt sơn bóng tăng độ sáng và độ bóng của màu sơn. Bề mặt bám dính và co giãn tốt hạn chế tình trạng bong tróc bề mặt sơn. Hơn nữa với hàm lượng VOC thấp cực kỳ an toàn cho sức khỏe của bạn và cả gia đình.

*Nhóm sản phẩm sơn kinh tế*
Nguồn kinh phí bạn dự trù cho việc sơn nhà có phần hạn hẹp; thì có thể sử dụng sơn ngoài trời kinh tế. Sản phẩm này có bề mặt sơn mịn, màu sắc đa dạng. Nó vừa phù hợp với giá tiền, vừa mang đến vẻ đẹp; lại vừa đảm bảo những yêu cầu cần có về sản phẩm ngoài trời.




Sơn mịn ngoại thất cao cấp TB33​Danh sách sơn ECO TANGO​Trên đây là những thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm sơn ngoài trời và một số loại sơn thông dụng. Mong rằng nó giúp ích cho bạn trong cuộc sống.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*

*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*
​


----------

